# Beer cans in the fire ???



## kevinj (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of tossing an empty beer can into a wood burner, 

fireplace, whatever, to burn off any creasote ???

Maybe the aluminum has a chemical reaction to creasote.

Have you tried it ?

Does it work ?


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Nov 9, 2007)

hmmm!?? I can't imagine it does anything but would love to be told diffrent.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Tried it*

I tried it last year after i heard about it. It doesn't hurt anything, but i didn't see any difference either. It's not magic creosote evaporator. alls you get is a funny looking blob of a beer can in your ashes, or nothing at all if you're burning hot enough.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 9, 2007)

*It does work.*

My Father-in-law has been throwing in pop cans for years.His chimney stay's clean. The creosote if any drops down to bottom of the clean out.:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## omegajim (Nov 9, 2007)

Learn something every day.

Never heard of anything like this before. wow.

Maybe if you threw in a full can of pop you'd really get some neat reaction!


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe add this to the woodstove myths thread.

I've been known to toss a barley can in once in a while, after 10minutes all the evidence is gone.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 10, 2007)

I imagine if it was that easy that chimney sweeps would have been out of business long ago.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 10, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I imagine if it was that easy that chimney sweeps would have been out of business long ago.



I've been hearing about it occasionally over the past 30 years. Been heating with wood for about the same length. Never tried it and I figure it is 'urban legend'.

Harry K


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hmmm?*

Sounds like time for a mornin' brew preferably somthing of the leinenkugal's line. Need to empty the can to test it out this mornin.


----------



## CylinderService (Nov 12, 2007)

I give all my cans to the Boy Scouts, and my chimney is always clean. Just goes to show the power of an empty beer can!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 12, 2007)

What I have read is that you put a beer can into wood stove, then need to get wood stove REALLY hot to get beer can to burn.

However it is the "really hot" part which keeps the chimney clean!


----------



## habanero (Nov 12, 2007)

Billy_Bob said:


> What I have read is that you put a beer can into wood stove, then need to get wood stove REALLY hot to get beer can to burn.
> 
> However it is the "really hot" part which keeps the chimney clean!



That is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 12, 2007)

Billy_Bob said:


> What I have read is that you put a beer can into wood stove, then need to get wood stove REALLY hot to get beer can to burn.
> 
> However it is the "really hot" part which keeps the chimney clean!



Probably because it starts a chimney fire....


----------



## mga (Nov 12, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I believe you mentioned in another thread that you are getting smoke in your house from your wood heating system. Here is some information from ATSDR on the dangers of aluminum. There is a lot of info to be found on Google if you search 'aluminum fumes'.
> 
> ...



that's what the guy from Lifetime Pots and Pans told my wife when he sold her $1600 worth of stainless steel pots and pans...and that was like 25 years ago. (ouch)

so, obviously they knew about the dangers of aluminum back then.

as for burning the cans....never tried that, but i also heard that a half a cup of salt does the same thing to keep the flue clean. never tried that either.


the two year old link to cans in the fire:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=27629


----------



## omegajim (Nov 12, 2007)

I would think burning salt would be corrosive to the liner of the chimney.

Seeing as heat usually accelerates most chemical reactions, you would be more likely to have a corroded metal liner.


----------



## kevinj (Nov 12, 2007)

CylinderService said:


> I give all my cans to the Boy Scouts, and my chimney is always clean. Just goes to show the power of an empty beer can!



HaHa...
That's gotta look kinda funny...

A boy scout troup, 
pushing in shopping carts full of beer cans,
into a grocery store ...


----------



## kevinj (Nov 12, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I believe you mentioned in another thread that you are getting smoke in your house from your wood heating system. Here is some information from ATSDR on the dangers of aluminum. There is a lot of info to be found on Google if you search 'aluminum fumes'.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys for your being concerned.
I never did the aluminum can thing,
I just wondered if it worked..

As far as being under the weather,
it's only a cold virus.

I haven't burned in the fireplace for a short time,
and thats only because I'm waiting for a part for my humidifier.
Without the humidifier it gets rather dry.

I'll try these sugestions soon.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## da new feller (Nov 13, 2007)

*cans in the wood stove*

from what i understand, a couple times a month you want to toss 6-7 alum. cans in stove at the same time. there is a chemical reaction which takes place and reduces build up in pipe. you still need to sweep once in a while. the best thing is to burn your fire really hot from time to time and that reduces build alot.


----------



## jensen 32000 (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't try that with a stove with catalytic combusters, as it could contaminate them.


----------

